# Certan- B401



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

There are strains of BT available 
at lawn and garden centers. The 
problem lies in that the strains 
are of different species and affect 
other targeted pests.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't tried the Bt from the garden centers but those who have say it works fine. I've always been careful to get the B401.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

What is B401 used for


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I assume its a specific strain of Bacillus thuringiensis?

And I would then guess for Wax moths larvae killing? Maybe?

[ June 26, 2006, 10:29 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes it is a specific strain of
BT. Berlinger (me thinks...)


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

I know we have been through this before and the company in the States stop making it. The stuff sure works. I guess there is no other company making it. Bee Works said they did not know when they would get another supply in. Yes it is for wax moths. Thanks for the replys Take care JJ


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi, the B401 that I still have is identified as: "Bacillus thuringensis Berliner Serotyp 7"
It says on the label that it is made by Sandoz USA but then it gives an address in Germany. By the way all the labeling is in German. I will try to find some information on it and if I do I will post it here.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Bt Strain Effective against 
Bt kurstaki (Btk) | types of lepidopterous insects gypsy moth cabbage looper 
Bt aizawai (Bta) | wax moth larvae in honeycombs 
Bt israelensis (Bti) | mosquitoes, blackflies, midges 
Bt san diego |certain beetle species, bool weevil


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey I was close!! Berlinger is
french for Berliner.  

John..... Where did you get this
info?? I am a bit confused as the
bottle shows berliner (Btb) and you are
citing aizawai (Bta) 

In any case I sure hope someone picks
up the production of this.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

There are several varieties of B.t., each w/ specific toxicity to particular insects. Only one variety, aizawai, is registered for use against wax moth larvae
[http://pearl.agcomm.okstate.edu/hort/ornamental/f6434.htm]. 

Bacillus thuringiensis CRYIII toxin for the biological control of Small Hive Beetle (Aethina tumida) is being investigated by Audrey Sheridan at Mississippi State University. Funds were provided in 2006 by The National Honey Board.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Dave is there other places we can buy it? Take care JJ


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi JJ et al, I have snooped around on some German sites and found it over there. I also wrote to Sandoz in Germany but they must be on vacation. In any case what I did find is expensive but I also have friends in Europe looking for it. Yes, I also read that the aizawai strain is for wax moths, however, the bottle that I have is labeled "Berliner Serotyp 7" whatever that means. It also specifically says that it is for the fight against wax moths in bee-keeping. Anyway B401 works for us and I will continue to search for a source. Take care and have fun.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Anybody having success reproducing their own from the initial supply. There was an article about in Mother Earth I think.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature_and_Environment/1982_March_April/A_Homebrewed_Pesticide


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

So if I want to raise wax worms and kill them with Certan, I should have an idefinite supply. But I didn't really want to get into raising wax worms


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I got some from Canada... don't remember where.

Dickm


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Try www.beeworks.com for Certan B401


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

A lot of bait shops carry wax worm for trout fisshing


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Here is some info on bt:

http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/id/id156/id156.pdf

Anyone familiar with agree--I see it has (btk) and (bta).


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

At our last beekeeing meeting the state inspector said that someone in the U.S. had picked up the patent and will begin manufacture here. Anyone heard that? I need some. Theresa.


----------



## Kishwaukee Goldminer (Dec 6, 2005)

(1) Can anyone offer suggestions for application FOR SMALL APIARIES? Certan's product info speaks of diluting it 120 to 1 and then using a power sprayer. How about a hand sprayer resembling a Windex bottle, or a glorified perfume atomizer, or a garden sprayer like those sold in hardware and garden shops?

(2) How does one apply it to the frames -- only when they're empty at the end of the season, or can one spray before the cells contain honey (or larvae)?

(3) Once the frames and supers are sprayed, must one let them 'dry' or air out before letting bees on them? 

In short, what must a rookie do, step by step, from the time he opens the bottle until the time he completely finishes the application and heads home?

All advice will be greatly appreciated!
Best wishes for a great honey flow!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

1. That'll work

2. End of season or when stored. Good colony
will keep moths out.

3. See #2


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>(1)That's what I use. You can by a spray bottle at the hardware store with an adjustable head.

>(2)I spray dry combs when stored. I sometimes spray infested combs in a weak hive.

>(3) It really doesn't matter. But I usually spray them when they have been extracted and are dry and ready to store.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

BT only works on larva that have a alkaline stomachs. It does not work with insect larva that have a acidic stomach. The strain does not matter as much as it does just being BT. Just found this out from a scientist at a state meeting in IL.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I sprayed it on with one of the cheap thins they well for spraying houseplants when I used it. It worked fine.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm trying to find a distributor that sells B401 in the USA and have no response. Anyone know where to try next... Canada, UK?


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Be careful with Bacillus thuringiensis not designed specifically for use in beehives. The garden store varieties have other ingredients which can be harmful. The Bonide brand of Bacillus thuringiensis contains 3% petroleum products.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Bacillus thuringiensis - aizawai which was sold by BeeWorks in Canada is produced by Vita Europe. I contacted them and this is their reply:

"this is a regulatory issue. We only recently bought this product when we bought the owning company. At present B401 is not registered in the USA or Canada (registration had not been renewed when it expired some years ago) and this is something on which we are working.

When B401 is re-registered in the USA it will be distributed by DADANT."

best wishes

Jeremy M W Owen
Director, Vita Europe Ltd
44 (0)1256 473 176 Fax: 179
www.vita-europe.com


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

XenTari made by Valent is the Aizawai strain
but it comes in 2 1/2 gallon jugs. A bee club
could divide and conquer.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I wrote Dadant regarding the same issue. Here is their response....

"Certan is not registered for use in the U.S. at this time. Should it become a legal registered product we intend to have it available. To our knowledge this will not be in the near future."

Dadant & Sons

Hamilton IL 62341


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> Anybody having success reproducing their own from the initial supply.


I tried to culture it last year but was unsuccessful. It contains the toxin but not any viable spores. I looked and looked for spores under the microscope but could not find any. Based on a previous post it sounds like BeeWorks was shipping product that was several years old. 

I doubt you could get any European supply house to ship it to the US. If you try, I would put the order through their web site and hope it slips past whoever is packing the order. Of course if you have a friend in Europe you could have them ship it to you.

[ August 07, 2006, 06:06 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

It would be cheaper to get the big jug
of XenTari than to have a jug shipped
from Europe I would think.

I just got off the phone with the Rep
for Valent Bio-Sciences and XenTari comes
in a powder form as well. The shelf life
is extremely long, but he couldn't quantify
it. He did say "years".

I will be ordering it tomorrow and will
let you know.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

>>>It would be cheaper to get the big jug

How big is the jug and what does it cost? I have some brood comb that I need to store and my suppy of Certan is at the bottom. I will take it up with the local beekeepers group next month.

I may have to revert back to moth crystals.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll post here when I learn the size and
cost of the stuff. It may come 2 to a case
and I would be looking for someone to buy
the 2nd container.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Here is a link to a copy of the label for XenTari

http://strawberry.ifas.ufl.edu/chemicalinfo/xentari.pdf

It appears to be labeled for a wide range of uses including many horticultural crops. You may be able to get a smaller container from one of the grower supply companies. Look in the yellow pages for greenhouse suppliers or maybe check at the co-op.

Of course one should keep in mind that using this on combs would be in violation of the label and perfectly illegal.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried to get XenTani about two years ago but could never find a source for it. My supply of B401 is also getting low.

Also looked for Agree but same story.
http://strawberry.ifas.ufl.edu/chemicalinfo/agree.pdf

[ August 07, 2006, 08:28 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Kishwaukee Goldminer (Dec 6, 2005)

Sundance and Michael Bush: thank you very much!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Talked with another rep today (a new guy taking
over the territory). He was not familiar with
XenTari, but assured me that he would have the
answers in a week or less.


----------

